# Baking no. 2!!



## Juniperjan

Hello ladies! I was delighted to find out on Monday that I am expecting again. I really didn't expect it to happen so soon and given my age (I'm 39), I just assumed it would take a while. It took 9 months with my first pregnancy. My little girl is now ten months and I did want her to have a sibling close in age.

Anyway, I wish everyone all the very best with your pregnancies. I am feeling somewhat cautious but I have to tell someone other than my husband as it's too soon to tell anyone else!

:hugs:


----------



## Lynw

Congrats!

I've recently found out we're expecting number 2 as well. Our son is 21 months and this little one is due in July. :happydance:

I'm 38 in January and I've told my mum and sister so far but not anyone else until after scan. 

Xx


----------



## Larkspur

Congrats! I'm also baking number two; I was 36 when I had my first and am 37 now. I was pleasantly surprised by how quickly it happened (three cycles, while still breastfeeding!) and am looking forward to the 20-month age gap.


----------



## Storm1jet2

Aww congratulations. I'm baking nos 2 also, she will be here when I'm 38, got my bfp on my second cycle of TTC. 2 years between one and two for me!


----------



## happigail

I'm also baking my second (but adopted my first so 3 kids!) I'll be very nearly 39 on delivery!


----------



## MonyMony

Congrats! :flower:


----------



## Conina

Congrats!! H&H 9 months!!

#2 on board here too - I'll be 38 in a couple of weeks and LO will be turning 2 just when this one arrives!

I see you're in NI too - whereabouts are you?


----------



## tryfor2

Storm1jet2 said:


> Aww congratulations. I'm baking nos 2 also, she will be here when I'm 38, got my bfp on my second cycle of TTC. 2 years between one and two for me!

Yes, congrats to you. I am very similar to Storm1Jet2--had first (a boy) at 36, am now 37 and PG with no. 2 (took 3 cycles to conceive), and will be 38 when he or she arrives!

Best wishes to everyone!


----------



## erikab922

Congratulations!!! I found out today I'm expecting no 2 which was a massive shock as I'm 41 and we only did it once in the last month (so DH is feeling very manly today).

I had my first at 39 and it was a piece of cake TBH (well the delivery was, the horrible SPD not so much but that's not an age thing) so don't automatically assume because of your age that things won't be as good as they could be. Very very happy for you!


----------



## pootle33

Me too! I turned 38 in October; have a 4 year old boy. Took two cycles this time and one cycle the last time. GL everyone!


----------



## viccat

Congratulations!!! Lovely news :happydance: Fingers crossed all goes well until you're able to tell all of your family and friends. I've just done that recently and its been the best bit so far :flower:



erikab922 said:


> Congratulations!!! I found out today I'm expecting no 2 which was a massive shock as I'm 41 and we only did it once in the last month (so DH is feeling very manly today).
> 
> I had my first at 39 and it was a piece of cake TBH (well the delivery was, the horrible SPD not so much but that's not an age thing) so don't automatically assume because of your age that things won't be as good as they could be. Very very happy for you!

Oooo it's lovely to hear from someone the same age as me when having their first. I'm still baking number 1 at the moment, but have already wondered whether I'll be able to give them a sibling! :haha: [although I might change my mind after childbirth :winkwink:]


----------



## gettinginfo

Hi,

Just thought I'd join the party:). I am baking #2 as well at the ripe old age of 40. I feel very blessed as it took us 2 cycles. I did pay attention to my fertility "signs" though so I think that was very helpful. Wishing everyone a happy and healthy 9 months!!:flower:


----------



## DeeDee5112

Same here!!! I had my dd when I was 39. She is now 8 months old and now I am 40 and we are pregnant with no 2!! Due in December!! :-D


----------

